# Thinking about a Belarus 310 anything to look out for?



## m_mcgranahan (Jun 9, 2010)

HI, 

I am looking for a 4x4 CUT to do some weed mowing, dirt moving and snow removal on my property. I found a 1989 Belarus 310 that looks like a god deal. I am pretty mechanically inclined and do all my own repairs, so that road block for these isnt a big deal to me. 

Are there any common problems with this tractor that I should know about if I get to looking at it in person? How do these start in the cold? 

It has a memo loader and 60" bucket on it. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks

God bless...

Mark


----------

